# Hellbeast 24mm RDA by Hellvape



## KZOR (7/12/20)

Pair of 7 wrap Blue White Collar Vape Co. aliens ohming in at 0.24.
Three cons but that i will mention in my review. Drop fans should be all over this one.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/12/20)

Intrigued already @KZOR with the "DROP" comment... now I already want one to put up against my old Faithfull!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/20)

That airflow looks the business and I reckon that’ll sit pretty pretty on the cricket

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (8/12/20)

Any idea behind the reasoning of the posts being different heights?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/12/20)

Looks like this one is right up my alley!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

